# Tanfoglio P-19, the search for new sights



## TigerBlack (Apr 27, 2009)

I've got a Tanfoglio P-19 Combat laying arround here, it's got good''ol iron sights non ajustable. A while back I heard that it could be modified to have ajustable rear sights. I've been searching the net for some time and just cant find any new sights for this gun.

Anyone out there have any hints or pointers I'd really appriciate it
here is a piccy of the gun in question


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have an answer for you, just wanted to admire that gun. Very nice! I just bought a Tanfoglio 9mm compact off Gunbroker and am waiting for it to come in! :smt069


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All I can offer you is that your pistol is basically a copy of a CZ-75, so it is possible that the sights are interchangable.

Having said that, I don't know how easy it is to find after-market sights for a CZ.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If I were you i would look at a place on the web
*L* ike
*P* eople
*A* lways
*S* ay
*I* ngeniuity
*G* ets
*H* igher
*T* est
*S* cores

Dot com

They will have both CZ and Tangfollio sights that are adjustable I am not sure if the Tangfolio sights are for the weapon you have. Good luck...Nice looking gun.

RCG


----------

